# I dropped out...



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Soon after I came back. On Aug. 11th, my grandfather passed away so I took a bit of a hiatus from the net.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

dropped out of what?


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Here. I came back and left again like right away.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry about your grandfathers passing Seraphine. But it's great to see you back.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, very sorry to hear the news  - but welcome back.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Thank you everyone that posted.


----------

